# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## LMCG (1 Fev 2017 às 11:08)

Rajadas máximas nos PE da EDA durante a madrugada e manhã:

Santa Maria - 22,6 m/s
São Miguel - 32,7 m/s
Terceira - 44,4 m/s
São Jorge - 43,3 m/s
Pico - 50,6 m/s
Flores - 50,6 m/s


----------



## Windmill (1 Fev 2017 às 12:04)

Vou ser sincero pessoal. 
Já vi tempestades e vento muito mais forte.... 
Isso de "tempestade" pouco ou quase nada tem. 
Faz me confusão que uma entidade como o IPMA tenha sempre umas previsões um tanto ou quanto excessivas. Ora pecam por defeito, ora por excesso...
Primeiro eram as vagas máximas de 20 metros. Ontem, pra não caírem em descrédito perante a população, já começaram a decrescer a altitude das mesmas. Daqui a pouco sai a nova actualização, possivelmente com ventos médios e ondulação com valores ainda mais baixos...
Enfim, eu como ilhéu e açoriano que sou, e vivendo na ilha mais a norte do grupo Central, volto a dizer que hoje está um dia normalíssimo para inverno aqui nos Açores. Já apanhei temporais aqui dignos de registo. Mas não este!
Ainda tou á espera logo, de ver as tais vagas de 18 metros. 
Venha o próximo evento porque este já deu por aqui.


----------



## Hawk (1 Fev 2017 às 12:38)

Windmill disse:


> Vou ser sincero pessoal.
> Já vi tempestades e vento muito mais forte....
> Isso de "tempestade" pouco ou quase nada tem.
> Faz me confusão que uma entidade como o IPMA tenha sempre umas previsões um tanto ou quanto excessivas. Ora pecam por defeito, ora por excesso...
> ...




Não quero ser advogado do diabo, mas a verdade é que para vento o aviso é "apenas" amarelo pelo que creio que o IPMA nunca antecipou um verdadeiro temporal de vento.

Quanto à ondulação, também penso que é preciso ter em conta que o IPMA faz uma distinção clara entre a altura significativa (7-9m) e a altura máxima (16-18m).

A verdade é que a navegação no Atlântico (mar alto) não se rege pelo alertas do IPMA, ainda assim existe uma série de navios de grande porte a abrigar-se nas costas sul / sudeste das ilhas do grupo central e ocidental e mesmo na costa sul da Madeira, pelo que a previsão estava mesmo lá...


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 13:05)

Açores não só são as ilhas, mas sim todo o mar circundante. O que o IPMA segue na íntegra é a previsão do ECM, visto que esse modelo numérico na última atualização colocou a depressão ligeiramente mais a norte, logo, naturalmente que as previsões fiquem menos gravosas. Quem fez elevar o nível de alarmismo foi a comunicação social! Interpretaram os avisos da maneira que lhes dava mais jeito...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 13:18)

Numericamente, nunca houve um grande consenso entre os vários modelos.
Vi ontem o ECM, GFS, AROME e o WFR e todos eles davam valores e localizações diferentes para este sistema... segundo o GFS, o pico do vento médio/sustentado, será esta tarde e soprará entre 65 a 74 km/h, aviso Amarelo, a nota até 100km/h presente no aviso deverá referir o valor da rajada? 
As ondas, superiores a 9 metros de altura significativa, correspondem a aviso vermelho.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 14:22)

O aviso vermelho para ondulação foi encurtado.

Os avisos relativos ao vento cumpriram-se...



> A ilha do Corvo registou esta manhã uma rajada máxima de 111 quilómetros por hora cerca das 9h00, não havendo danos a registar, revelou o presidente do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, Carlos Neves.



*Mau tempo não causou danos no Corvo nem nas Flores*






---






Quanto ao desempenho do GFS, como a imagem indica, as últimas 10 saídas foram consistentes e com poucas alterações.






Em suma, este evento sofreu de muitas expectativas irrealistas. O aviso vermelho para a ondulação traduziu-se num entusiasmo mais abrangente que face às restantes circunstâncias não era muito justificado. Às vezes a realidade é pior que os modelos. Outras é melhor. Os avisos ainda não acabaram portanto é esperar para ver.

Uma animação do evento pode ser encontrada aqui.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 16:09)

965 hPa de PC às 12z (11h dos Açores)  Clicar para ver imagens (no tweet aqui e no tweet do portal).






A bóia das Flores está numa má posição. Na da Graciosa a ondulação cresce rapidamente:






Em PDL algumas rajadas de vento interessantes mas em geral nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Windmill (1 Fev 2017 às 16:20)

Orion disse:


> O aviso vermelho para ondulação foi encurtado.
> 
> Os avisos relativos ao vento cumpriram-se...
> 
> ...




Enfim. Nem comento!
Falo da minha realidade. As previsões do Ipma são outra coisa totalmente distinta.

Por aqui temos um dia algo ventoso, (que por estas bandas é normalíssimo) mas que também poderia ser num simples dia de qualquer estação do ano.
Em relação ao mar, sim ele está um pouco agreste, mas nada que se aproxime das previsões apocalípticas que ontem foram previstas.
Por cá já tivemos situações bem piores em relação a vento e ondulação, e ninguém fez tanto espalhafato como foi feito ontem pela Comunicação Social.
Resumindo e concluindo, um dia normal de inverno. Algum vento, sol q.b., e um mar algo agreste, mas nada de outro mundo


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Fev 2017 às 16:28)

Boa Tarde

Aqui pela Terceira o mesmo que na Graciosa ... Sente-se de facto uma maior intensidade no vento desde o início da tarde mas tudo normal para esta estação do ano ... temos até algum sol por aqui ... Em relação ao estado do mar aguardemos pelas próximas horas mas não tenho registo de nada muito fora do normal ... Tentarei ter notícias da costa norte onde costuma haver muita animação no que ao mar diz respeito ...


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 16:31)

Windmill disse:


> Falo da minha realidade. As previsões do Ipma são outra coisa totalmente distinta.



Depende. No aviso de hoje para o GC só há amarelo para vento (rajada e vento médio). Na estação do Faial os ventos já tocaram os 60km/h, estando a 5km/h do aviso. Isso depois depende da posição da estação e outros fatores locais.

Mais, no último aviso de ontem para o GC só havia aviso amarelo para rajada (e não para vento médio como o aviso de hoje).



Windmill disse:


> e ninguém fez tanto espalhafato como foi feito ontem pela Comunicação Social.



Exato. Faltou a leitura dos avisos para se ter expectativas mais realistas 



Orion disse:


> O aviso vermelho para a ondulação traduziu-se num entusiasmo mais abrangente que face às restantes circunstâncias não era muito justificado.


----------



## Windmill (1 Fev 2017 às 16:37)

Enfim!
Viva o IPMA!


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 16:42)

Windmill disse:


> Enfim!
> Viva o IPMA!



A culpa nem é bem do IPMA. Seria se os avisos fossem exagerados.

A imprensa entusiasmou-se com a altura das ondas. E como está prevista ondulação muito alta para o continente as pessoas equivaleram a altura das ondas à severidade de tudo o resto.

De qualquer das formas, o evento tem alguma severidade (notícia atualizada).



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) registou esta quarta-feira uma rajada de vento de 128 quilómetros/hora no Corvo, ilha onde a escola está encerrada esta tarde devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo nos Açores.
> 
> Segundo a delegação regional dos Açores do IPMA, aquela rajada foi registada às 11h10.





> Também a creche e jardim-de-infância do Corvo foram encerrados, disse à agência Lusa presidente da Câmara do Corvo, José Manuel Silva.



São temporais dentro do 'normal' para o G. Ocidental. O Corvo tem sido o mais afetado pelo vento médio elevado. Mas como não há muitas estações não se tem uma perspetiva muito abrangente.


----------



## lcs (1 Fev 2017 às 17:12)

Enviado do meu SM-G388F através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 17:28)

Até ao momento aqui na Horta a rajada máxima fica-se pelos 101km/h e o vento sustentado máximo em 61,2km/h. De resto as rajadas nas últimas horas rondam os 90 e picos... nada de severo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 17:47)

Kathy Rita, como já é habitual, sempre que a intempérie assola a ilha mais pequena (Corvo), faz questão de estar sempre em cima do acontecimento.
Seguem-se algumas fotos partilhadas por ela.

Zona da praia da Areia e zona mais oeste do aeródromo do Corvo.




















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/kathy.rita.73?fref=ufi


----------



## LMCG (1 Fev 2017 às 18:13)

Rajadas máximas nos PE da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

Santa Maria - 24,6 m/s
São Miguel - 35,9 m/s
Terceira - 44,4 m/s
São Jorge - 43,3 m/s
*Pico - 54,3 m/s
Flores - 50,6 m/s*


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 20:33)

Fica o registo...






Há pouco o céu na costa norte (Ribeira Grande) estava com algumas nuvens altas, dando para ver a Lua e Vénus, e havia umas ondas jeitosas na praia de Sta. Bárbara. Já na costa sul (PDL) há mais vento. Voltando às expectativas demasiado elevadas, com títulos destes...






... é inevitável que hajam desilusões massivas. Muito gostava eu de ver um 'olho de um furacão' com tão pouco vento e chuva


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 21:19)

Orion disse:


> Já na costa sul (PDL) há mais vento.



A HR está a cair rapidamente (e a temperatura deverá acompanhar a tendência). Com o vento a sensação térmica está bastante desagradável  

Nos próximos dias a sinótica estará favorável a dias mais ventosos.


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 21:28)

Orion disse:


> Voltando às expectativas demasiado elevadas, com títulos destes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não me tinha apercebido que tivemos outro furacão fora de época!! Lolol infelizmente é puro sensacionalismo e burrice de quem faz este tipo de notícias... 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 21:42)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Imagens lindíssimas que nos chegam do Corvo relacionadas com o mar alteroso ... Fotos tiradas junto à pista do aeroporto do Corvo.
> 
> Autora - Kathy Rita



Não é por nada mas o teu post foi idêntico ao meu lolol... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 22:39)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e271618/telejornal-acores

00:00-08:20 minutos.

No índice dos tópicos o reencaminho continua a ser feito para o tópico de Janeiro.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

lserpa disse:


> Não é por nada mas o teu post foi idêntico ao meu lolol...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk





Boas @lserpa 

Peço imensa desculpa pois não reparei que já tinhas feito o post ... já o apaguei ... 

Ficam aqui mais algumas imagens relativas ao mar no dia de ontem desta feita na costa norte da Ilha Terceira mais concretamente na zona dos Biscoitos onde já é habitual termos mar alteroso ...

Autor - Carlos do Carmo - ISO 100


----------



## LMCG (2 Fev 2017 às 12:30)

Rajadas máximas nos PE da EDA durante o dia de ontem e hoje de manhã:

Santa Maria - 27,9 m/s
São Miguel - 38,0 m/s
Terceira - 44,4 m/s
São Jorge - 43,3 m/s
*Pico - 54,3 m/s
Flores - 50,6 m/s*


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2017 às 13:01)

Portanto @LMCG no PE do Pico foi alcançada uma rajada de 194km/h, na base do Aerogerador deverá ter rondado os 140/150 +/-... feitas as contas por alto. Pela lógica, à superfície (10mt) não deverá ter ultrapassado os 100/110. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 16:57)




----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2017 às 17:42)

O IPMA regional começa a fazer umas coisas engraçadas, proximidade da população. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2017 às 17:46)

Na pratica, o aviso vermelho para ondulação, provavelmente terá sido alcançado no grupo ocidental, infelizmente a cobertura de bóias da região deixa muito a desejar... vivemos na idade média da meteorologia. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Fev 2017 às 20:13)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...is-os-avisos-das-financas-que-da-meteorologia

*Na fajã da Caldeira do Santo Cristo, nos Açores, temem-se mais os avisos das Finanças que da meteorologia*
*



*
*Na fajã da Caldeira do Santo Cristo, na ilha de São Jorge, nos Açores, área plana junto ao mar, há quem assuma ter mais medo dos avisos das Finanças do que dos avisos meteorológicos que antecipam agitação marítima forte.*

“Eu tenho mais medo das Finanças e da Segurança Social. [O mar] tem que passar a lagoa para chegar à minha casa, que fica alta”, afirmou hoje à agência Lusa, José Borges, de 54 anos, que garante não perder noites de sono por causa do mau tempo no arquipélago.

Na ilha de São Jorge existem mais de sete dezenas de fajãs, pequenas planícies férteis junto ao mar que tiveram origem em desabamentos de terras ou lava. Foram classificadas em março de 2016 como Reserva da Biosfera pela Unesco - Organização das Nações Unidas para a Educação, Ciência e Cultura.

Localizada na freguesia da Ribeira Seca, no concelho da Calheta, a fajã da Caldeira do Santo Cristo é reserva natural e área ecológica especial. Considerada um santuário do bodyboard e do surf, é também o único local nos Açores onde se desenvolvem amêijoas, segundo o sítio na Internet VisitAzores.

José Borges, proprietário do único restaurante da fajã, afiançou que as ondas grandes não lhe metem medo, até porque faz mergulho há 43 anos neste “santuário de paz e silêncio, muito procurado por surfistas de todo o mundo”, ao qual só se acede por um trilho pedestre, de moto e via marítima.

“Eu morei nas Velas e na Calheta, mas como tinha casa [na fajã] da parte da minha mulher e como gosto do mar meti-me aqui”, adiantou José Borges, que já se habituou aos invernos muito rigorosos desta fajã, onde “moram permanentemente três pessoas e a luz chega através de geradores”.

O presidente da Câmara da Calheta, Décio Pereira, salientou que a população está habituada a condições atmosféricas mais adversas, pelo que “não se assusta facilmente”.

“Eu próprio já estive [na fajã] perante situações destas e nunca saí de lá por causa disso [mau tempo]. Se calhar é mais assustador andar num autocarro do Porto para Lisboa a 200 quilómetros à hora”, considerou Décio Pereira.

O autarca referiu que no passado as ondas chegaram a destruir as habitações localizadas mais junto ao mar, mas os proprietários acabaram por as reconstruir, porque “na ilha há uma grande tradição de ter casa nas fajãs”.

“Durante a última década podem ter ocorrido duas ou três situações [de destruição provocadas pelas ondas], mas em situações de mar muito mais complicadas” do que as registadas na quarta-feira, adiantou Décio Pereira.

A ilha de São Jorge, no grupo central dos Açores, foi uma das sete ilhas do arquipélago que esteve na quarta-feira sob aviso vermelho devido à agitação marítima, que previa ondas até 18 metros de altura neste grupo


----------



## LMCG (3 Fev 2017 às 00:05)

lserpa disse:


> Portanto @LMCG no PE do Pico foi alcançada uma rajada de 194km/h, na base do Aerogerador deverá ter rondado os 140/150 +/-... feitas as contas por alto. Pela lógica, à superfície (10mt) não deverá ter ultrapassado os 100/110.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



É provável que as contas sejam essas, não deves errar muito.
Relembro que o PE do Pico está muito alto, perto dos 900m, pelo que devido aos efeitos orográficos temos logo à partida muito mais vento do que junto ao mar, já os anemómetros estão a cerca de 50m do solo, daí as diferenças de velocidades de vento que o colega lserpa se refere.


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2017 às 15:26)

Há imagens ao estilo do SAT24 (15 minutos de intervalo com desfasamento inferior a 5 minutos) para todo o arquipélago dos Açores:

http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/animation/satellite/europe

Se parece bom de mais é porque é mesmo. A imagem é tão pequena que não dá para discernir nada. IPMA, IPMA. Atualiza o teu portal


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2017 às 15:44)

Durante o dia de amanhã deverá ocorrer mais uma ciclogénese explosiva no Atl. Norte. O mais relevante deverá ser, novamente, o vento e as ondas.


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2017 às 16:02)

O pós-frontal deverá ser fresco:






Ainda assim, o GFS modela uma anomalia positiva para a temperatura nos próximos 5 dias. O que não é de admirar já que o anticiclone voltará e trará mais humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2017 às 19:05)




----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2017 às 17:52)

Rajada para os grupos ocidental e central em aviso laranja. Aqui pelo Faial o vento está com rajadas bastante interessantes 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Fev 2017 às 17:55)

lserpa disse:


> Rajada para os grupos ocidental e central em aviso laranja. Aqui pelo Faial o vento está com rajadas bastante interessantes
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


serpa...nãoa credito em rajadas até 100 apenas, no grupo ocidental. provavelmente vao chegar pontualmente a mais


----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2017 às 18:04)

Nota: Aviso Laranja corresponde aos valores compreendidos a 101/130 km/h de rajada. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2017 às 18:05)

O vento médio pode chegar perto do critério laranja especialmente no G. Ocidental. Há alguns dias que estava previsto que as rajadas chegassem aos 110km/h (aviso laranja) daí que o aviso é tardio. Realisticamente pode chegar um pouco mais acima (como da última vez).











Em suma. Um evento 'normal' para a época.


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2017 às 18:16)

Orion disse:


> O vento médio pode chegar perto do critério laranja especialmente no G. Ocidental.



Com mais pormenor - GFS (a ausência das ilhas ocidentais não facilita).






---


----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2017 às 18:50)

Flores aeroporto, já segue com 52 nós de rajada!


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2017 às 18:50)

Não obstante a distância para com o temporal, está a haver alguma turbulência atmosférica nos Açores. Do Faial vê-se - mal - algumas nuvens lenticulares:






Os pixels são uma trampa (IPMA e Eumetsat) mas uma das lenticulares visíveis no satélite (aparenta ter alguma irisdicência no Airmass devido ao pôr-do-sol)







... é perfeitamente visível da Maia (costa norte de S. Miguel):






Precisam-se melhores imagens de satélite


----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2017 às 19:35)

Melhor que um waterdevil são 2  baia da Horta. 
O vídeo não é o melhor, mas foi o que tinha à mão  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2017 às 20:40)

Flores (aeroporto) já com o registo de uma rajada de 108km/h 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2017 às 21:23)

A precipitação seria muito pouca (dificultando a ocorrência de granizo e neve). Mas no mínimo o dia poderá ser bem frio:






A bolsa de ar frio também afetaria a Madeira.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Fev 2017 às 01:25)

Tinha de partilhar isto... a homogeneidade desta frente é fantástica... até dava gozo estar num avião e ir percorrendo o pós-frontal paralelamente à nebulosidade da frente...


----------



## lserpa (6 Fev 2017 às 10:10)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Tinha de partilhar isto... a homogeneidade desta frente é fantástica... até dava gozo estar num avião e ir percorrendo o pós-frontal paralelamente à nebulosidade da frente...



Apesar da aparência, esta frente pecou muito pela falta de precipitação... seca, seca!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Fev 2017 às 21:17)

A próxima entrada de ar frio, está em muito dependente do pequeno anticiclone a sul do arquipélago... está um tanto ou quanto suscetível a mudança... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Fev 2017 às 22:05)

A saída das 18UTC mantém -2 a 850hpa em grande parte do arquipélago. No entanto, a precipitação é escassa...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Fev 2017 às 12:43)

Será que vai ser mesmo!
Ontem enviei um e-mail para a SECRETARIA REGIONAL DA ENERGIA, AMBIENTE E TURISMO, Direção de Serviços de Recursos Hídricos e Ordenamento do Território, a perguntar para quando seria disponibilizado o acesso on-line, através da RHMA, das estações do Faial. A resposta foi: "para a próxima semana" (já vai com quase 2 meses de atraso) mas, mais vale tarde do que nunca.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Fev 2017 às 12:12)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o dia amanheceu chuvoso e invernal tendo o estado do tempo começado já ontem à noite a se agravar com alguns chuviscos e descida de temperatura.


----------



## LMCG (8 Fev 2017 às 15:44)

lserpa disse:


> Flores (aeroporto) já com o registo de uma rajada de 108km/h
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Este Domingo no nosso PE das Flores registámos 224 km/h de rajada máxima!


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2017 às 19:31)

Quase a fazer o aniversário 






Um resumo dos avisos da altura:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...adeira-fevereiro-2014.7540/page-5#post-418188


E observações:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...deira-fevereiro-2014.7540/page-18#post-419348



lserpa disse:


> Será que vai ser mesmo!
> Ontem enviei um e-mail para a SECRETARIA REGIONAL DA ENERGIA, AMBIENTE E TURISMO, Direção de Serviços de Recursos Hídricos e Ordenamento do Território, a perguntar para quando seria disponibilizado o acesso on-line, através da RHMA, das estações do Faial. A resposta foi: "para a próxima semana" (já vai com quase 2 meses de atraso) mas, mais vale tarde do que nunca.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Esperar para ver 

Paralelamente:

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...es-vao-ter-novos-equipamentos-de-meteorologia


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2017 às 21:41)

Ou muito me engano, ou o IPMA está a puxar as mínimas de amanhã um pouco para cima! A iso 0 só a agora começa a avançar pelo grupo central e já tenho 13°...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

lserpa disse:


> Ou muito me engano, ou o IPMA está a puxar as mínimas de amanhã um pouco para cima! A iso 0 só a agora começa a avançar pelo grupo central e já tenho 13°...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



A nível do mar a temperatura andou-se pelos 10°C em praticamente toda a região.

Nota para a estação do SRPCBA instalada no parque industrial de AH (centro de formação do SRPCBA) a 329mt de elevação, registou uma mínima de 7.6°c.

Na Horta, desta vez na minha estação NETATMO, registei 9.7c de mínima e na OREGON 9.6°c de mínima. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (10 Fev 2017 às 12:01)

Temperatura hoje de madrugada na Madeira:






Valores negativos no Pico do Arieiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2017 às 20:17)

O Curral das Freiras tem uma localização única na ilha da Madeira, pois situa-se num vale profundo que se assemelha à cratera de um vulcão, mas que deve o seu aspeto apenas à forte erosão.
O nome desta localidade nasce de uma curiosa situação que se calcula ter acontecido por volta de 1560.


----------



## Windmill (10 Fev 2017 às 20:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O Curral das Freiras tem uma localização única na ilha da Madeira, pois situa-se num vale profundo que se assemelha à cratera de um vulcão, mas que deve o seu aspeto apenas à forte erosão.
> O nome desta localidade nasce de uma curiosa situação que se calcula ter acontecido por volt


O que é que isto tem a ver com seguimento meteorológico Açores e Madeira?
Se quer falar de geografia física ou promoções turísticas gratuitas penso que que para isso já existe um tópico direccionado nessa ordem.


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2017 às 20:38)

Tem sido um bom evento para as regiões altas de S. Miguel.

Nos modelos a depressão cavada esfumou-se. Pode ainda haver trovoadas. Isto se o CAPE não for quase todo pós-frontal


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (10 Fev 2017 às 22:26)

Boa noite, colegas... 
A situação do dia de hoje foi de verdadeiro inverno. Aqui pela lagoa, a manhã e o início de tarde foram marcados por vento forte contínuo com rajadas, o que justificou o lançamento de aviso amarelo para vento no grupo oriental. A acompanhar o vento, chuva durante quase todo o dia, geralmente fraca.
Impossível sair à rua para fazer alguma atividade interessante para quem está de férias...
De qualquer modo, as próximas horas serão algo interessantes. Pelo satélite e confrontando com o GFS, vê-se em aproximação uma área de alguma instabilidade, que deverá afetar o tempo até ao meio dia de amanhã.
Gostava de saber o que acham, mas parece haver instabilidade suficiente para chuva moderada contínua, pontualmente intensa, em especial na ilha de São Miguel, onde a componente orográfica tem sido muito relevante neste evento (interessante analisar as imagens de satélite das últimas horas, onde se nota a formação de manchas nebulosas em maior altitude aquando da passagem pelas ilhas). Não sei até que ponto não se justifica a emissão de um aviso amarelo para o grupo oriental. 
Pessoalmente, também não retiro a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada , apenas esporádica, durante a próxima madrugada, devido ao surgimento de algum LI negativo juntoa o grupo oriental. Situações destas são algo complexas, e julgo ser muito incerta a formação daquele núcleo de LI (tanto a área de abrangência como os valores associados).
Espero surpresas, que nós, Açorianos, também merecemos alguma coisa 

Um abraço!


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2017 às 21:31)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Pessoalmente, também não retiro a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada , apenas esporádica, durante a próxima madrugada, devido ao surgimento de algum LI negativo juntoa o grupo oriental. Situações destas são algo complexas, e julgo ser muito incerta a formação daquele núcleo de LI (tanto a área de abrangência como os valores associados).



Porque é que não ocorrem muitas trovoadas nos Açores?


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2017 às 21:38)

Orion disse:


> Tem sido um bom evento para as regiões altas de S. Miguel.









Escolhi o acumulado semanal porque as outras opções não eram grande coisa (mas o principal da chuva ocorreu ontem e hoje). A tronqueira é uma agradável surpresa tendo em conta a sua posição face ao fluxo dominante.

Já assisti nas Sete Cidades ao nevoeiro matinal associado às inversões mas trocava isso para ver neve nas Furnas 






Problema recorrente da estação. Essa rede devia ser integrada no IPMA regional.


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2017 às 21:47)

Orion disse:


> A tronqueira é uma agradável surpresa tendo em conta a sua posição face ao fluxo dominante.
> 
> Já assisti nas Sete Cidades ao nevoeiro matinal associado às inversões mas trocava isso para ver neve nas Furnas
> 
> ...



Relativamente à neve, este ano está a ser muito pouco propício infelizmente, era a minha esperança ver neve este ano, mas o raio do fluxo predominante de sw não está a ajudar nada. 
Relativamente à RHMA fazia todo o sentido estar interligada ao IPMA, temos por exemplo o caso da Madeira! Têm estações em locais variados, enquanto nós, apenas temos nas principais localização e por norma a cotas muito baixas. Vem então dessa forma ocultar a realidade metereologica destas ilhas... podemos ver a diferença brutal, por exemplo, entre Ponta Delgada e o nordeste.
Dessa forma, teria-se uma ideia muito mais clara do verdadeiro impacto dos acumulados e gradientes térmicos que ocorrem em nas mais diversas cotas das nossas ilhas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## faroeste (12 Fev 2017 às 00:02)

As estações da Região possivelmente vai culmatar esse défice. Sei que têm uma instalada no cimo da serra de santa Bárbara Ilha Terceira.
Espero ter os dados online esta semana.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2017 às 12:58)

"Voltou a nevar nas serras da Madeira"


----------



## Azathoth (12 Fev 2017 às 13:45)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ocorrencias.madeira/permalink/1123705104424580/


----------



## Gustavo Rodrigues (12 Fev 2017 às 14:31)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/previsaometeoram/


----------



## Hugois (12 Fev 2017 às 15:34)

Pelos vistos ainda foi uma queda considerável, pela noite e madrugada é que pela divulgação de fotos e vídeos não havia um grande acumulado. Segundo um vídeo partilhado há pouco no facebook pintou mesmo o areeiro todo de branco :


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2017 às 17:28)

Esfumou-se tudo... depressão cavada, CAPE frontal (quase todo), tornados... Os ventos são fracos, o cisalhamento é moderado. Fica para outra vez.

No que concerne à Madeira, avizinha-se um evento convectivo potencialmente interessante com a frente (quase) estacionária. Amanhã os dados deverão ser mais claros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2017 às 18:48)




----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2017 às 22:57)

lserpa disse:


> Relativamente à RHMA fazia todo o sentido estar interligada ao IPMA, temos por exemplo o caso da Madeira!



Fazer fazia. Mas quem vai lidar com a rede é o CIVISA/CVARG.



> Para conseguir a operacionalidade de todos os equipamentos e a fiabilidade dos dados registados, a Direção Regional do Ambiente estabeleceu uma parceria com o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), "para acompanhamento e avaliação das condições de aquisição, transmissão, receção e armazenamento de dados das estações, 24 sobre 24 horas".



Estão a complicar uma coisa que devia ser bem simples (o 2º outorgante do contrato é esta funcionária do CVARG).





Claro que as estações têm que estar quase online. O contrato foi firmado em Abril do ano passado e faltam apenas 2 meses para o fim do mesmo...

O instituto sismológico-vulcânico a gerir a rede hidrometeorológica com os meteorologistas locais a ver navios. Tanta duplicação escusada de recursos e tanto desperdício de dinheiro. Só mesmo nos Açores


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 00:34)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Pessoalmente, também não retiro a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, apenas esporádica, durante a próxima madrugada, devido ao surgimento de algum LI negativo juntoa o grupo oriental. Situações destas são algo complexas, e julgo ser muito incerta a formação daquele núcleo de LI (tanto a área de abrangência como os valores associados).





Orion disse:


> Porque é que não ocorrem muitas trovoadas nos Açores?



Fiz a pergunta esperando resposta 






Porque é que não há muitas trovoadas nos Açores?

Há alguns estudos sobre atividade elétrica no continente mas não encontrei nenhum sobre as ilhas (estou chocado ). Em 2012 ocorreu uma supercélula no Havai. Não só eventos deste género são raros lá como também são as trovoadas em geral. Não obstante o clima do Havai ser mais tropical que os Açores também eles são afetados por um anticiclone. Lá, como cá, ocasionalmente ocorre a "inversão dos ventos comerciais" (trade wind inversions) que é visível nos tefigramas.

Algumas explicações que tenho captado p'la 'net (algumas associadas ao Havai):

- Reduzido lift devido à reduzida extensão dimensão das ilhas (mesmo com CAPE a 2000 trovoadas severas são uma raridade nos Açores se é que ocorrem - não há radar para ter uma ideia);

- Orografia em geral pouco acidentada (mas suficiente para gerar chuva localmente forte);

- Poucos núcleos de condensação (há mais em terra). Isso faz com que as gotas sejam tendencialmente superiores. O reduzido lift impede choques mais violentos entre as partículas;

-  A temperatura do oceano não é muito quente. O pós-frontal raramente traz trovoada e quando traz está associada a linhas de instabilidade.

Em suma, geralmente o CAPE pós-frontal é irrelevante para gerar trovoada/tempo severo (mas já ocorreu uma freak célula na transição). O reduzido lift impede que muitas células resistam ao cisalhamento moderado a forte daí que CAPE's de 400 ou 500 que poderiam gerar tempo severo no continente pouco ou nada geram nos Açores (só com cisalhamento muito baixo). O cisalhamento nos níveis baixos é tendencialmente superior nos continentes e isso ajuda a gerar tempo severo (mas é preciso lift). Paralelamente, o surgimento de cumulonimbus não significa necessariamente o surgimento de (muitos) raios nos Açores (devido ao pouco lift).

Trovoada só mesmo em frentes muito ativas (isóbaras muito juntas ou com grande diferencial térmico) ou linhas de instabilidade em ambientes com um grande arrefecimento. Granizadas só ocorrem tipicamente no inverno. Os tornados são geralmente fracos e de curta duração. Pode haver muita instabilidade latente mas a insolação sozinha não é fator suficiente para gerar convecção. Outros fatores têm que se juntar à mistura.

Isto apenas representa a minha opinião amadora. Dissidentes são bem-vindos 

Mais cenas destas só ajudavam o turismo


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 01:20)

O boletim deve estar disponível lá para Abril mas ao que parece Janeiro foi um mês quente. Mais um para juntar aos restantes:


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2017 às 01:20)

Sigo neste momento com 8.8°c. Vento calmo e já caiu 1.1mm de chuva entretanto. 
@Orion no dia em que filmei isso, essa célula esteve o dia inteiro nessa localização, ora mais em cima de terra, ora mais no mar. Quando começou a anoitecer, começou a se desmoronar com uma valente porrada de água. Lembro-me em 1995, no verão também haver uma trovoada estacionária, mas dessa fez foi a sul e foi, se a memória não me falha, desde meio da tarde, até ir dormir... lembro-me bem do ano, pois nesse ano passou o Furacão Tânia. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Fev 2017 às 15:06)

Peço desculpa, @Orion, pensei que fosse uma pergunta retórica ou que, não sendo, não saberia a resposta 
Achei interessante a tua explicação, mas há uma pergunta que tenho para fazer... Sendo as condições não muito propícias à formação de tempestades junto (ou sobre) às ilhas açorianas, mesmo com valores de CAPE muito elevados, que fatores consideras serem determinantes nas linhas de instabilidade para que haja uma boa trovoada ou algum tornado/tromba de água? Que essência distingue as linhas de instabilidade de uma série de condições que poderiam despoletar tempo severo mas não são suficientes no nosso arquipélago?


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 17:06)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Sendo as condições não muito propícias à formação de tempestades junto (ou sobre) às ilhas açorianas, mesmo com valores de CAPE muito elevados, que fatores consideras serem determinantes nas linhas de instabilidade para que haja uma boa trovoada ou algum tornado/tromba de água?



As linhas de instabilidade são linhas convectivas não frontais. Às vezes são bolsas de ar mais húmido que aproveitam a instabilidade existente para gerar trovoadas.

Os funis de bom tempo surgem em condições de muita instabilidade (CAPE e LI elevados) e ventos fracos mas é preciso que haja convergência/lift para gerar convecção (insolação, orografia, linha de instabilidade...). Os funis de mau tempo surgem quando há outras variáveis a aumentar a intensidade do evento (cisalhamento...)



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Que essência distingue as linhas de instabilidade de uma série de condições que poderiam despoletar tempo severo mas não são suficientes no nosso arquipélago?



Do meu conhecimento o que se aplica às frentes aplica-se às linhas de instabilidade. Estas é que podem ser mais fracas porque não há o choque de massas de ar (especialmente nos Açores que em geral tem pouco lift).


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 17:55)

Olhando para a situação meteorológica...

Vejo nos Açores uma situação confusa. Ao que parece vai haver uma frente a afetar o GC e o GOr com um pequeno núcleo depressionário à superfície. A HR em geral é péssima não havendo limites claramente definidos. Boa parte do CAPE parece ser pré-frontal coincidindo com o ar mais seco. Penso que se houver trovoadas elas deverão ocorrer bem longe das ilhas.

O caso da Madeira é mais relevante. A corrente de sul/sudoeste tem nos níveis baixos uma saturação interessante e ventos com intensidade relevante. Não só os acumulados orográficos podem ser significativos como a chuva poderá ocorrer nas povoações costeiras. O CAPE vai diminuindo com o tempo e os valores mais elevados deverão ficar ao largo da ilha principal. Contudo, deverá haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de convecção mais ou menos ocasional que poderá trazer aguaceiros/períodos de chuva moderada a forte devido ao elevado valor da AP associada a uma pluma tropical que vem de sul/sudoeste (valores a rondar os 27 mms).

O GFS dá algumas condições favoráveis à ocorrência de funis tornádicos (principalmente ao largo da ilha). Contudo, prefiro não publicar um aviso descarado devido à decrescente instabilidade (intensidade e abrangência) bem como à pouca sobreposição de todas as variáveis (especialmente a HR). Não quero nem vou procurar a agulha no palheiro.

Quem puder olhe para as nuvens. Quem sabe se, no mínimo, não vê uma nuvem-funil?  O GFS não mostra as condições perfeitas mas por vezes a realidade é diferente.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

Orion disse:


> Vejo nos Açores uma situação confusa. Ao que parece vai haver uma frente a afetar o GC e o GOr com um pequeno núcleo depressionário à superfície. A HR em geral é péssima não havendo limites claramente definidos. Boa parte do CAPE parece ser pré-frontal coincidindo com o ar mais seco. Penso que se houver trovoadas elas deverão ocorrer bem longe das ilhas.



Muito interessante a rápida convecção que está a acontecer a sul do GC (está a surgir num local com pouco CAPE previsto). A frente/linha de instabilidade fica mais visível.

Ainda não há registo de trovoada (é o que dá o pouco _lift_). Chuva localmente forte é uma possibilidade. Durante a madrugada continuarão a haver condições de instabilidade, podendo aparecer células semelhantes no GC e no GOr.


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 00:01)

Por aqui, segundo o RDT temos uma célula em desenvolvimento, mas continua sem cair um pingo. 
Pena novamente não haver radar para perceber onde anda a chuva...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Fev 2017 às 00:14)

Tens uma bela célula, em deslocação lenta...parece ser das boas, @lserpa !


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 00:25)

Começa a cair uns pingos grossos


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 00:27)

Raio(s) detetado(s) a oeste do GC (nas células mais pequenas).

Parece-me que a(s) célula(s) a sul do Faial está(ão) em dissipação/a perder intensidade, estando ainda incerta a evolução de um foco convectivo.

Se o CAPE fosse superior as trovoadas seriam mais frequentes mas, como escrevi, o modelo não representou bem a instabilidade (porque não é com 400 de CAPE que surgiriam essas células todas). A instabilidade está a surgir num ambiente de reduzido cisalhamento.


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 00:29)

Orion disse:


> Raio(s) detetado(s) a oeste do GC (nas células mais pequenas).
> 
> Parece-me que a(s) célula(s) a sul do Faial está(ão) em dissipação/redução da intensidade, estando ainda incerta a evolução de um foco convectivo.
> 
> Se o CAPE fosse superior as trovoadas seriam mais frequentes mas, como escrevi, o modelo não representou bem a instabilidade (porque não é com 400 de CAPE que surgiriam essas células todas). Estas células estão a surgir num ambiente de reduzido cisalhamento (a única forma de poderem durar).



Diria eu, alguma convergência desorganizada  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 00:34)

lserpa disse:


> Diria eu, alguma convergência desorganizada
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Trovoadas em ambientes de reduzido cisalhamento duram poucas horas. Ela - a célula em cima do Faial - atingiu o seu máximo há pouco no mar. Agora está a dissipar-se. Claro que pode surgir outro foco convectivo mas não tenho bola de cristal


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 00:42)

O CAPE é inferior no GC mas a humidade em altitude é superior quando comparando com o GOr. Como tal, não recomendo que a malta oriental tenha grandes expectativas. Já a convecção pode durar mais algumas horas no GC.



Orion disse:


> Se o CAPE fosse superior as trovoadas seriam mais frequentes mas, como escrevi, o modelo não representou bem a instabilidade (porque não é com *400 de CAPE* que surgiriam essas células todas).



No modelo é um pouco mais acima  +-600/700. Na realidade pode ser um bocadinho acima.

Pela falta de avisos penso que até o IPMA vê esta convecção com algum ceticismo.

---



Orion disse:


> Claro que pode surgir outro foco convectivo mas não tenho bola de cristal



Na última imagem de satélite (bastante atrasada) está a surgir outro foco convectivo a sul da célula envelhecida. É pouco provável que @lserpa tenhas muito mais que um aguaceiro mais forte.


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 00:44)

Orion disse:


> O CAPE é inferior no GC mas a humidade em altitude é superior quando comparando com o GOr. Como tal, não recomendo que a malta oriental tenha grandes expectativas. Já a convecção pode durar mais algumas horas no GC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os pingos grossos, não passaram disso mesmo... já se foram 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 00:48)

lserpa disse:


> Os pingos grossos, não passaram disso mesmo... já se foram
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Ao longo da noite a bolsa de ar mais saturado vai passar por cima das ilhas. Os novos focos convectivos vão-se aproximando e mais cedo ou mais tarde devem surgir ao largo das ilhas.

Isso de induzir condições meteorológicas mediante o satélite é giríssimo


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 00:55)

Volta a pingar por aqui 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 00:57)

Os primeiros pingos grossos, foram tão grossos que no curto espaço de tempo que caíram, acumulei 0,2mm 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 01:01)

Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 01:02)

Orion disse:


> Como tal, não recomendo que a malta oriental tenha grandes expectativas. Já a convecção pode durar mais algumas horas no GC.



Assumindo que as condições modeladas persistem a convecção deve-se aproximar de S. Miguel por volta das 5/6 da manhã, hora local.

Quando chega a estas alturas nem vale a pena olhar para os modelos. No caso em questão estão a aparecer células onde não deviam tendo em conta a intrusão de ar seco a 700 hPa:






O que tenho a escrever é... bom _nowcasting_


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 01:04)

Na verdade, o RDT neste momento está uma autêntica árvore de natal!! 






Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 03:05)

Aviso amarelo para o GC ao mesmo tempo que a linha de instabilidade perdeu fulgor. Acontece 

A atividade elétrica tinha cessado mas acabou de fazer outro raio a sudoeste de SMiguel.



Orion disse:


> O caso da Madeira é mais relevante. A corrente de sul/sudoeste tem nos níveis baixos uma saturação interessante e ventos com intensidade relevante. Não só os acumulados orográficos podem ser significativos como a chuva poderá ocorrer nas povoações costeiras. O CAPE vai diminuindo com o tempo e os valores mais elevados deverão ficar ao largo da ilha principal. Contudo, deverá haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de convecção mais ou menos ocasional que poderá trazer aguaceiros/períodos de chuva moderada a forte devido ao elevado valor da AP associada a uma pluma tropical que vem de sul/sudoeste (valores a rondar os 27 mms).
> 
> O GFS dá algumas condições favoráveis à ocorrência de funis tornádicos (principalmente ao largo da ilha). Contudo, prefiro não publicar um aviso descarado devido à decrescente instabilidade (intensidade e abrangência) bem como à pouca sobreposição de todas as variáveis (especialmente a HR). Não quero nem vou procurar a agulha no palheiro.



Aviso laranja para a cordilheira.

Em teoria o LI é demasiado baixo para que eu faça uma aposta forte em trombas. Mas mantenho que possa surgir uma nuvem funil.

A saída das 18z mantém o SBCAPE mas aumenta ligeiramente o MLCAPE.

Fenómeno exótico que é muito difícil de confirmar. De qualquer das formas, aqui fica o meu palpite.


----------



## Azathoth (14 Fev 2017 às 10:18)

Chuva durante a noite e a manhã no Funchal. Tempo muito nublado e escuro, nevoeiro baixo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Fev 2017 às 11:21)

Bom Dia

Aqui pela Terceira na noite de ontem também caiu alguma chuva mas nada de muito anormal para esta altura do ano ... Temos tido bons acumulados neste mês o que é bom para a ilha ... O dia amanheceu com algum sol mas já tivemos um aguaceiro fraco nesta manhã ... mais um dia à Açores ...


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2017 às 14:03)

Registei na minha estação Oregon 10,4mm na última madrugada. Ocorreu entre as 01:30/02:30 o aguaceiro mais forte, o qual depositou +/- 9,5mm em menos de uma hora. Quase à tangente do limite inferior do Amarelo no que corresponde a mm/h.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 22:52)

Fico com a ideia de que a convecção mais intensa está a ser bastante localizada. Contudo, está a saturar as camadas de ar acima formando a extensa mancha nebulosa. Isto aumentará os acumulados orográficos.






O MPE não mostra nada por aí além sendo que no NWCSAF a situação parece um pouco mais séria:






Os focos convectivos parecem estar a mover-se lentamente. Isso será certamente o mais relevante já que pode gerar chuva moderada a forte de forma persistente mesmo com células não muito intensas.

Voltando aos Açores...






... formou-se um _nor'easter _(canto superior esquerdo da imagem). O respetivo sistema frontal deverá chegar ao GOc amanhã à noite ou madrugada de 5ª.


----------



## pumabr (15 Fev 2017 às 03:46)

Chove continuamente há mais de uma hora no Funchal (Santa Luzia), com um acumulado de 9,6mm na última hora.


----------



## Azathoth (15 Fev 2017 às 09:29)

Repetição do dia de ontem mas desta vez com nevoeiro a cotas mais baixas no Funchal. 
Está mesmo muito escuro o dia.


----------



## Hawk (15 Fev 2017 às 11:22)

Bons acumulados no dia de ontem.



image ru


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2017 às 16:16)

Do que acompanhei do evento, a instabilidade foi progressivamente diminuindo. Chegou a fazer trovoada nas ilhas?

Valeu a chuva. Era esse o elemento mais relevante. Até caiu no PS.


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2017 às 12:09)

No Funchal julgo que não chegou a fazer trovoada. No resto da ilha não sei...

Estas 48h resultaram nos seguintes acumulados:

Chão do Arieiro - 211 mm
Bica da Cana - 125 mm
Ponta de Sol - 78 mm
Funchal - 66 mm

Boa chuvinha para ajudar a recuperação da floresta.


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2017 às 13:14)

E como é "habitual" neste tipo de eventos, o Paúl da Serra foi palco de uma brincadeira. Desta vez, windsurf a mais de 1300 metros de altitude...


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 23:50)

É amanhã que ficam disponíveis as estações? 

No programa do governo não há marcações relativas a isso. Também não seria muito popular fazer alusão a programas muitoooo atrasados.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2017 às 19:39)

Não encontro a fonte mas se não me engano há algum tempo (meses?) foi publicada uma notícia em que era anunciada a instalação de detetores de descargas elétricas nos Açores.

Pode não ser nada mas no TOGA S. Miguel aparece como tendo uma estação de deteção de DEA's inativa.






Prenúncio de um anúncio do IPMA? Ver-se-á.


----------



## Hawk (20 Fev 2017 às 10:33)

Faz hoje 7 anos que a Madeira levou uma carga de água poucas vezes antes vista. Aqui fica um resumo do boletim meteorológico do IPMA de então:



> O mês de Fevereiro de 2010 foi muito chuvoso em todo o País (Continente, Madeira e Açores), devido à passagem de várias depressões com superfícies frontais associadas, que influenciaram sobretudo as regiões Centro e Sul do Continente, assim como a Madeira, ficando especialmente marcado pelas elevadas quantidades de precipitação que ocorreram neste Arquipélago. Os valores de precipitação diários ocorridos na Madeira foram muito elevados, tendo-se registado no Funchal das 00h às 24h, 144.3mm no dia 20 e 129.8mm no dia 2 e 111.0mm das 09h do dia 1 às 09h do dia 2 e 97.0mm das 09h do dia 20 às 09h do dia 21. Estes valores de precipitação registados das 09 às 09h correspondem respectivamente ao 1º e 2º maiores valores observados em Fevereiro desde 1949 (1º ano com registos informatizados). Também o total de precipitação mensal no Funchal foi extremamente elevado, com 458.7mm, que é quase 7 vezes superior ao valor médio, e corresponde ao valor mais elevado desde 1865, ano de início dos registos.
> 
> Na estação meteorológica automática do IM no Areeiro também se registaram valores bastante elevados de precipitação diária, das 09 UTC até às 17.10 UTC do dia 20 (hora do último registo recolhido), totalizando 287.7mm de precipitação. Este valor registado no dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 (apesar de não ser em 24h, mas apenas das 09 às 17.10UTC) corresponde ao 2º maior valor de que há registo no Pico do Areeiro (o maior valor foi de 347.0mm em 8/04/2008).


----------



## Windmill (21 Fev 2017 às 19:01)

Que fartote com tantas altas pressões! Isto quando é que acaba???
Já nem sei se estou no Inverno, ou se na Primavera, sei lá!
Em pleno mês de Fevereiro com tempo de Verão, é obra!
E á custa disso já ando nas regas do pomar, porque se for a esperar uma mudança mais normal de padrão para essa época, mais vale me sentar para não me cansar...
Resumindo e concluindo, é um autêntico nojo de Inverno por estas bandas, tenho dito!


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2017 às 20:30)

No IPMA a média '71-'00 dá 85 milímetros para PDL (nos boletins a média usada é '61-'90). Pelo Ogimet (Nordela Aeroporto) Fevereiro vai nos 52.2 mms. Nada mau tendo em conta que no ano passado Fevereiro não passou dos 7.4 mms (mas esse mês foi quase uma aberração).

As Flores tiveram 80.9 milímetros. Pelo boletim no ano passado tiveram 31.4 mms.

Angra do Heroísmo teve 48 mms. No ano passado teve 5.1 e a média '71-'00 é de 108mms.

Há décadas mais chuvosas e outras nem por isso. Está-se com azar mas é um cenário perfeitamente expectável tendo em conta a localização geográfica das ilhas e correspondente relação com os padrões meteorológicos vigentes.

Este Fevereiro tem seguido a mesma tendência da maioria dos outros no séc. XXI... para a secura moderada a intensa.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2017 às 20:56)

A posição e configuração atual do anticiclone até que impõe uma dinâmica interessante. O GOc é persistentemente afetado por uma corrente quente de sul que estagna as temperaturas enquanto que o GOr é afetado por uma corrente de norte mais fresca.







Isto deverá durar mais um pouco.






Eventualmente haverá uma depressão que irá modificar o anticiclone. Mas por agora as anomalias são diferentes consoante as ilhas em questão.


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

Sim, esta segunda quinzena de fevereiro está a ser bastante marcada por este anticiclone. Portanto, tal como o @Windmill refere, estamos a experiênciar uma verdadeira primavera antecipada neste lado do arquipélago, quer em temperatura e quer em precipitação. É um autêntico período sub-tropical... tipo arquipélago da Madeira, mas com temperaturas ligeiramente mais baixas...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2017 às 23:34)

fraquinha em PDL. 

Enquanto não há boletim, fica a indicação da NOAA:






Há também estimativas de satélite mas devem ser entendidas com um grão de sal.


----------



## Windmill (22 Fev 2017 às 08:57)

Orion disse:


> No IPMA a média '71-'00 dá 85 milímetros para PDL (nos boletins a média usada é '61-'90). Pelo Ogimet (Nordela Aeroporto) Fevereiro vai nos 52.2 mms. Nada mau tendo em conta que no ano passado Fevereiro não passou dos 7.4 mms (mas esse mês foi quase uma aberração).
> 
> As Flores tiveram 80.9 milímetros. Pelo boletim no ano passado tiveram 31.4 mms.
> 
> ...



Mas não é suposto no Inverno o anticiclone enfraquecer na nossa zona, para deixar que a Frente Polar desça mais para sul?
O que é certo é que desde que entrou o séc.21 essa tendência se inverteu. Agora é anticiclone todo o ano, seja de Verão, seja de Inverno, e o pouco que entra aqui é sempre muito efémero e rápido. 
As pessoas mais antigas daqui dizem que já não há invernos como antigamente, está tudo muito confuso, e até mesmo os verões de hoje são mais quentes e persistentes que os do séc 20 que eram mais doces e húmidos. Enfim, ou isto muda, ou vamos começar a sentir possíveis efeitos de falta de água a curto prazo.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2017 às 17:30)

Windmill disse:


> Mas não é suposto no Inverno o anticiclone enfraquecer na nossa zona, para deixar que a Frente Polar desça mais para sul?
> O que é certo é que desde que entrou o séc.21 essa tendência se inverteu. Agora é anticiclone todo o ano, seja de Verão, seja de Inverno, e o pouco que entra aqui é sempre muito efémero e rápido.
> As pessoas mais antigas daqui dizem que já não há invernos como antigamente, está tudo muito confuso, e até mesmo os verões de hoje são mais quentes e persistentes que os do séc 20 que eram mais doces e húmidos. Enfim, ou isto muda, ou vamos começar a sentir possíveis efeitos de falta de água a curto prazo.








Depende da geração. À volta de 1900 não havia assim tanta chuva no inverno.

Também já escrevi inúmeras vezes que os relatos dos idosos não são fiáveis. Poucos certamente dirão que a seca é quase rotineira na Graciosa.



> O SPI-3 meses reflete a afetação das condições de água no solo a curto e médio prazo e fornece uma estimativa da precipitação sazonal. Como tal é importante comparar esses resultados com escalas de tempo mais longas, pois pode ocorrer um período de precipitação normal durante um período de seca.










> Através do SPI-6 meses, por sua vez, é possível distinguir a precipitação ao longo de diferentes estações do ano, o que poderá representar anomalias nas reservas de água e nos caudais dos rios.










> O SPI-12 meses está diretamente associado a falta de água em reservas de água, caudais e níveis de água subterrânea, os quais correspondem a escalas de tempo longas. Valores negativos deste índice podem estar, no entanto, associados a valores positivos em períodos inferiores a 12 meses.








Antigamente também haviam alterações bruscas nos acumulados anuais. Mas quanto muito eram mais variáveis. A tendência atual de secura é bastante negativa e, pior, persistente.

---

Quanto à temperatura a posição do anticiclone determina a tendência das temperaturas nos Açores sendo que o oceano geralmente impede grandes variações.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2017 às 18:01)

Infelizmente os novos planos de gestão ainda usam os SPI's antigos. Do pouco que vi só atualizaram S. Miguel até 2010. É pena.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2017 às 22:59)

É do conhecimento geral que não há boletins sazonais ou anuais para os Açores.

Vou usar a média da precipitação '71-'00 para a cidade de PDL mas vou usar a estação do aeroporto. Os resultados não são representativos do arquipélago ou das ilhas individuais.

Soma da média dos acumulados mensais '71-'00  972.1 mms

Acumulados totais...

2016 - 551.4 mms (56.72% da média)
2015 - 749 mms (77% da média)
2014 - 800.3 mms (82.32% da média)
2013 - 1120.7 mms (115.28% da média)
2012 - 1098 mms (112.95% da média)

A estação do aeroporto é relativamente recente nos boletins (desde 2012) e o historial é mais longo no Obs. Chaves (os registos nas estações são diferentes). O que tem safado as médias são os fenómenos ocasionalmente mais intensos (TT's e rios tropicais que despejam mais água). Interessante seria comparar os dias de chuva.

É um facto que os últimos 3 anos foram secos mas para a definição de tendências é preciso mais tempo e mais dados (tanto passados como futuros). O que se vê bastante nos boletins recentes são grandes desvios nas médias que tendem para a secura. Ocasionalmente há o dilúvio.

---


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2017 às 23:28)

Possibilidade de trovoada? Como? Nem no GFS 6z há condições para isso.

Chuva forte é uma possibilidade devido à elevada HR e AP.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2017 às 00:11)

É que nem Cape nem LI decente, e pelo ECM o forte será a sul do GC


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2017 às 18:27)

Chuva moderada 16mm de acumulado até agora 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2017 às 20:18)

Finalmente o IPMA lança o aviso amarelo para precipitação no GC, já depois de a minha estação ter ultrapassado os 30.5mm... mais vale tarde do que nunca, já dizia o velho ditado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Fev 2017 às 13:59)

Barra da Madalena do Pico encerrado a toda a navegação


----------



## lserpa (27 Fev 2017 às 14:08)

Ultimo barco que hoje escalou a Madalena. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Fev 2017 às 14:54)

Consultem as fotos do Cella Bar, na Madalena do Pico, na zona da Barca... uma ondulação verdadeiramente impressionante. Há quem fale por lá em ondas de 9 a 10 metros (não sei como confirmar). O mar chegou "vivo" à estrada, partiu vidros do bar e até deitou mesas ao chão. Uma tristeza, ainda por cima num lugar que já é um símbolo turístico da Madalena


----------



## Hawk (27 Fev 2017 às 15:31)

Por curiosidade fui consultar o ondógrafo e a bóia situada algures entre o Pico e o Faial regista picos máximos próximo de 13 metros. Não há qualquer aviso em vigor...


----------



## lserpa (27 Fev 2017 às 18:07)

aspeto do parque de campismo do Almoxarife 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

Está completamente inundado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2017 às 18:32)

Explicação do IPMA para a falta de aviso meteorológico em relação à agitação marítima:

*Ondas atingiram 13 metros na Madalena, IPMA fala em situação invulgar*
27 fev 2017 · 17:37
Lusa

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) informou que a ondulação que hoje danificou várias estruturas na Madalena, ilha do Pico, Açores, atingiu os 13 metros, situação que "não estava prevista" e que foi "invulgar".






"De acordo com a informação das boias ondógrafo, do projeto CLIMAAT, as ondas atingiram cerca de 13 metros de altura. Não estava previsto. A altura significativa da onda prevista era de 5,5 metros, mas chegou quase aos oito metros", informou o responsável da delegação regional dos Açores do IPMA, Diamantino Henriques, justificando que, por essa razão, não foi emitido qualquer aviso meteorológico para agitação marítima.

A altura significativa corresponde à média de uma parte das maiores ondas registadas durante um determinado período de tempo.

Segundo Diamantino Rodrigues, "normalmente os modelos que servem para definir os avisos sobre-estimam a altura das ondas; neste caso subestimaram".

A forte ondulação marítima provocou danos na Madalena e obrigou ao encerramento do porto, disseram à agência Lusa responsáveis das autoridades locais.

Segundo o presidente da Câmara da Madalena, José António Soares, a "ondulação fortíssima" destruiu o museu onde está a exposição de lulas de Malcolm Clarke e ainda o rés-do-chão do premiado Cella Bar.

"A exposição está inutilizada", declarou José António Soares.

O comandante do porto da Horta, na ilha do Faial, determinou o fecho a toda a navegação do porto da Madalena, devido às condições meteorológicas, sobretudo o estado do mar.

"Temos informação da existência de alguns danos na orla costeira da Madalena, pelo que vamos fazer uma ronda pelo local", adiantou Rafael da Silva, explicando que em causa não está a altura das ondas, mas a energia que transportam, conjugada com a hora da preia-mar, o que acabou por provocar estragos.

O Cella Bar foi galardoado pela plataforma digital 'Archdaily' com o Prémio Edifício do Ano 2016.

No domingo o capitão do porto de Santa Cruz das Flores e da Horta, Rafael da Silva alertou para o "provável agravamento do estado do mar", na tarde desta segunda-feira, em cinco ilhas dos Açores, com ondas que poderiam atingir seis metros.

O projeto CLIMAAT surgiu em 2004 e visa o desenvolvimento de metodologias para o estudo da meteorologia e clima nas regiões insulares atlânticas e a cooperação científica internacional.

SR/RME // ROC

Lusa/Fim


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2017 às 20:52)

*Mar leva tudo à frente na Madalena do Pico (Vídeo)*

A ondulação mais forte ocorreu mais a sul do que o modelo previa.






Há pelo menos um modelo que apontava para ondas acima dos 5 metros previstos (no caso 6 a 7 metros)...






... mas um temporal marítimo não estava de todo previsto:

Probabilidade da ocorrência de ondas acima de 20 pés  6 metros













> The Global ocean Wave Ensemble forecast System (GWES) provides wave forecasts from 21 wave models run simultaneously using winds from NCEP's Global Forecast System GFS (control member) and from the Global Ensemble Forecast System GEFS (20 perturbed members).



Felizmente, para eles, os meteorologistas tipicamente estão imunes a ações judiciais. Há certamente muito prejuízo e insatisfação popular. Às vezes meteorologista diz e não acontece. Outras vezes ocorre o oposto.

Conclusão: Os modelos não são bolas de cristal imunes a erros crassos. Às vezes erram epicamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2017 às 11:47)

*Açores. IPMA admite falhanço nas previsões e a culpa será dos modelos*
28 fev, 2017 - 10:57

Um dos alvos das ondas com mais de 13 metros foi o Cella Bar, considerado o mais bonito do mundo.



Foto: António Araújo/Lusa

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) admite ter falhado nas previsões de agitação marítima para os Açores. Na terça-feira, registaram-se ondas de 13 metros, que fizeram vários estragos na ilha do Pico e obrigaram ao encerramento do porto.

“A nossa previsão tinha ondas máximas de cinco metros. Os modelos indicavam isso, portanto, em princípio, foi uma falha dos modelos”, afirma à Renascença Patrícia Navarro, da delegação do IPMA dos Açores.

Esta quarta-feira serão avaliados os estragos provocados pelo mau tempo na ilha. O secretário regional das Obras Públicas, Vítor Fraga, visita o local e diz à Renascença que já tinha alertado para a eventual falha nas previsões.

Vítor Fraga encontra-se esta quarta-feira, na ilha do Pico, com numa equipa de técnicos, preparada para fazer o levantamento dos estragos.

Um dos alvos das ondas foi o Cella Bar, distinguido pelo site de arquitectura ArchDaily como o mais bonito do mundo. Ficou parcialmente destruído, mas o proprietário, Fábio Matos, garante que a estrutura está intacta.

Esta quarta-feira, no continente, há aviso laranja para sete distritos e esperam-se ondas que podem chegar aos 10 metros em todo o litoral a norte de Lisboa.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/77210/aco...oes_e_a_culpa_sera_dos_modelos?utm_source=rss


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

A culpa é dos modelos.  Mas, o IPMA, não pode acusar os modelos por não fazerem nada, mesmo tendo os valores das bóias, ou será, que tinham ido para o Carnaval? Mesmo, analisando, a bóia do Faial/Pico, durante várias horas, a ondulação máxima das ondas rondava os 10/11 metros de altura, depois de ter atingido os 13 metros e o IPMA tendo esses dados deveria ter lançado o aviso.


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2017 às 13:23)

A verdade é que na quinta-feira a Marinha emitiu um comunicado à navegação e público em geral, a alertar para um agravamento do estado do mar e que evitassem saídas para o mar e exporem-se em áreas costeiras potencialmente perigosas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2017 às 15:18)

Seguramente, ontem vi das maiores ondas que alguma vez vi na praia do Almoxarife. Seguramente algumas com pelo menos 10 metros! 
Na zona do parque de campismo, o qual fica a uma cota de 1 a 0 metros e onde passa a estrada a qual por sua vez é protegida por um "dique" e uma muralha de 2 metros. Que em condições de temporal não conseguimos ver o mar. Ontem era possível ver as cristãs das maiores ondas! Surreal


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2017 às 18:31)

Vou-me antecipar à abertura do novo tópico mas cá fica a ideia...

Pontos altos dos próximos 3 dias...

 Algum vento com algumas ondas.






 Vem aí ar mais fresquinho (nível de congelamento 1400 metros).


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2017 às 19:10)

Frente (a que afeta os Açores) sem grande história. Tem contudo surgido alguma convecção isolada com topos relativamente altos e frios (IV do IPMA) que se destaca da restante nebulosidade estratiforme (este das Flores). O CAPE não é muito e, como tal, é improvável que dê para raios. Mas um aguaceiro localmente mais intenso é uma possibilidade em aberto.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2017 às 21:08)

lserpa disse:


> A verdade é que na quinta-feira a Marinha emitiu um comunicado à navegação e público em geral, a alertar para um agravamento do estado do mar e que evitassem saídas para o mar e exporem-se em áreas costeiras potencialmente perigosas
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Isso está a ser abordado no telejornal. Avisos à navegação é a partir de 4 metros.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2017 às 21:37)

Orion disse:


> Isso está a ser abordado no telejornal. Avisos à navegação é a partir de 4 metros.



05:35  07:50

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e276104/telejornal-acores


----------

